# Illusttrator CS - Vektor zeichnen



## josDesign (18. Juni 2004)

So Freunde!

Ich gebs auf!

Ich habe jetzt Jahre lang mit Corel Draw gezeichnet und muss sagen da beherrsch ich das ganze...

aber im Illustrator CS kenn ich mich nicht aus...

Wie kann ich da einzelne Pfadpunkte zu Kurven umwandeln, usw.... 

Gibts irgendwo eine Beschreibung... in der Hilfe steht auch nicht viel!


----------



## thoru (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo josDesign,

im Flyout vom Pfadwerkzeug befindet sich das 
Anker-Punkt-konvertieren-Werkzeug. Damit kannst du
die Knotenpunkte in Kurvenpunkte umwandeln. Mit
Unterstützung der ALT-Taste (Windows) wandelst du
den Knotenpunkt in einen Eckpunkt um. Dies geht aber
nur für den einen Punkt den du behandelst.


cu
thoru


----------



## josDesign (21. Juni 2004)

Ahja.... jetzt versteh ich das schon einigermaßen...

Aha.... Ja.... Wart mal...........


[15 Min später:] OK, kenn mich aus... ich war ein bisschen verwöhnt von Corel DRAW!
Danke vielmals!


----------

